
Pinterest acquires Jelly - sloanesturz
https://blog.jelly.co/big-news-pinterest-acquires-jelly-1ef68d36480d#.j3z4t5cf3
======
chejazi
Stumbling upon Jelly gave me the same excitement as when I first discovered
Ask Jeeves. And like Ask, the product fell short of expectations - it couldn't
answer my basic questions.

Seems like an acquihire.

